# Your premium has rocketed recently?



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Mercury increased the my bro’s premium by $800. The others seemed expensive too for 40+ age no ticket/accident. when asked the only reason could given “crime rate MAY increased” but they’re not sure. They do not know further details like joke as if I called parks and recreations. 

Generally they gounging prices due to policy cancellations and couple of buck givebacks!


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Time to change companies... I shop insurance Evey 6 months... Saved $100 a month with my last switch.


----------

